# I think they are coming back.....



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I guess tivo inc are heading back to the UK.... 

Just a hunch.. I will say more when I am more awake..


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Maybe via Virgin?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

No change on Tivo's US website, just the deal with Virgin 

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/international/index.html

Automan.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I have had a interesting letter from TiVo in California. 
Picture evidence to follow.....


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

6022tivo said:


> I have had a interesting letter from TiVo in California.
> Picture evidence to follow.....


Unless what they have will accept sky cards, I dont see the point. Freeview is saturated with boxes that do 90% of the same thing for under £100 and Sky have completely tied up their user base with their crappy sky+ and skyhd systems.

Virgin tie up makes utter sense however, shame i aint in a virgin area.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

I thought the Virgin deal was "exclusive" in some way... I presumed that to mean that TiVo would only be offering their technology/services to Virgin, and wouldn't be able to offer a Freeview (or even Sky, not that that will ever happen) alternative.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I suppose they could have Virgin sell a freeview or freesat + IP video service.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

This picture evidence is taking a long time...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

It is time Sky's stranglehold was broken so third party recorder products (with approved viewing card / program protection) can be put on market.

This new deal for ITV HD's with Sky is increasing their domination.

Automan.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

6022tivo said:


> I guess tivo inc are heading back to the UK....
> 
> Just a hunch.. I will say more when I am more awake..


Just come out of a coma?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't really know why I posted the title like I did...

But they want something....


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

OK, that's pictorial evidence you have a letter from TiVo... but what does it say? I hope you're enjoying this.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> OK, that's pictorial evidence you have a letter from TiVo... but what does it say? I hope you're enjoying this.


I can't say....


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> I can't say....


Right. :down: That was useful.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

6022tivo said:


> I don't really know why I posted the title like I did...
> 
> But they want something....


Your website URL?

Can't see any other reason why they would send a real letter rather than a response to a query by email.

Automan.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

6022tivo said:


> I can't say....


OK, I guess this was just another wind up - time to move on.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Automan said:


> Your website URL?
> 
> Automan.


+1

It is interesting the way they use "mytivo" for other countries and what they said in the lenghty letter.
http://www.mytivo.com.au/

But I have used it for nearly 8 years, have emailing forwarding for the account for the last 8 years and according to nominet I don't break any rules for using a trademark in my domain registration so can't be forced to give it up or sell it. Both of which I don't intend to do.

But, yes it was interesting to see a written letter from TiVo Inc through my letterbox, shame it was not a beta invite for a new UK tivo.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Why won't you give it up to TiVo? Do you really receive that much email at this domain to make it worth causing so much potential aggravation? Presumably TiVo want to offer a "MyTiVo" service in the UK for Virgin customers, but may have to create a different (and potentially less easy to remember) URL for the UK unless they can come to an agreement with you.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Milhouse said:


> Why won't you give it up to TiVo? Do you really receive that much email at this domain to make it worth causing so much potential aggravation? Presumably TiVo want to offer a "MyTiVo" service in the UK for Virgin customers, but may have to create a different (and potentially less easy to remember) URL for the UK unless they can come to an agreement with you.


I use it for everything... 
Every company I deal with, I have the company as a prefix to @mytivo.co.uk 
When I start getting spam, I know who sold on my email address this way....

My host then just forwards @mytivo.co.uk stuff to my main email....

As I don't have to give it up, I really don't want to.. 

A bit like www.apple.co.uk people work out the correct url in the end..

And before people ask.. Money is not the issue, as it is not for sale.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Can't you do a deal with them so you keep it for email use but the site URL takes you direct to Tivo Virgin UK rather than this site?

If yes, do I get a commision? 

Automan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. Stop being an awkward so-and-so. Just because giving it up would cause un-necessary confusion and inconvenience. Think of others for a change


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

6022tivo said:


> I use it for everything...
> Every company I deal with, I have the company as a prefix to @mytivo.co.uk
> When I start getting spam, I know who sold on my email address this way....


Ah, Yahoo Mail do this, one of the reasons why I switched to them.

You choose a username to use for the first part of your "disposable" addresses, e.g. tivofan00 (which needs to be completely different to your actual address) and then you can choose whatever you want afterwards like amazon or ebay. The result is: tivofan00 - amazon @ yahoo.com (without spaces). Email sent to these addresses go straight to your main inbox, or, if you're like me, you can set them to get sent to different folders.

The idea is that you can delete an address once it starts getting spam.


----------

